# Ammo Being Put Away !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My ammo supply is all put away with the stuff I use the most, 3/8" steel and 5/8" marbles out for easy access. I have a hundred ea of my other weights out,just to be able to get to them.

I got to tell ya, all this stuff is heavy as heck and takes some time to arrange neatly and in order. After looking at what I have, there is no need for me to buy 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2" steel for as long as I live.... unless I shoot a hundred rounds a day for a year or so and that is not going to happen ;- )

How many of you just get tired of ammo here and there and decide one day that is it, I got to get some organization in my life ?

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

No such thing as to much ammo but uh I procrastinate a lil to much to organize maybe I'll go into detail tomorrow


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't have much variety in my ammo draw. I have about 2000-3000 .38 leads and about 500 .47leads and roughly 20-30kg lead ingots in the barn for casting. What more do you need lol?

Mr-S


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

If the SHTF,

Maybe a beefed-up water balloon type launcher for firing a shot put! 16.01 lb. for the men's version, or 8.8 lb. for the women's version. Or a full blown Catapult, orTrebuchet type of Catapult. Yep, there's a difference.

*And Of Course, At Least One Of Each Of The Following Must Have's*

Shark Rifle Armored Elephant------------------------With Ammo Of Course





















Rocket Propelled Chainsaw Zombie Double Chainsaw













[attachment=86605:

Be informed, be prepared!

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Wll your the only one i know of that buys that much ammo,i've been shooting for 35 years and never once have i purchased a case of ammo or needed to worry about having so much ammo that i had to worry about how i was going to organize my stockpile i just normally put it into a peanut butter jar :blink:


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I didn't buy all mine. Had a shit tonne of scrap lead flashing so spent afew months casting a tonne up. Ain't gotta worry about it for a while now

Mr-S


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> I didn't buy all mine. Had a **** tonne of scrap lead flashing so spent afew months casting a tonne up. Ain't gotta worry about it for a while now
> 
> Mr-S


Ya, if I would have had a bunch of lead and an open area, I would have stock pilled it, but since I don't have the room to do bullet making I just bought. My supplier chargers me about .06 per 1/2oz lead egg weight --no shipping, no tax. so I bought a lot.at one time.

I also have a huge supply of 3/8oz egg weights that are awesome at 156gr's.

I almost bought some more 1/2" steel yesterday but could not get free shipping ... it would have been a huge saving of 25% off and if I could have got free shipping I would have went for it. When buying in quantity every .001 counts

I bought a small supple of 3/8" a few days ago, but I should not have done it, I should have waited.

wll


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

first step invite friends and make a slingshot party lets see how long the ammo lasts ;-)

cheers


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it was Rudyard Kipling who said: "A man can never have too much wine, too many books, or too much ammo".

I would agree with him.


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just curious where are you guys getting the bulk steel ammo


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

For those of you that go to Walmart, here is a pic of the marbles that are in the flower section of the store, one still has the tag on it. I have clear and white in this photo, surrounded by my steel ball ammo all boxed up.









In general these are slightly bigger than 5/8" so they weigh in about 92gr ..... heavy hitters.

There are a few in each bag that weigh less FYI so you may want to use those for stump shooting or smaller game.

They are $4.97 per bag, and I don't know how many in a bag, but they are kind of expensive I think, But if you don't have access to good ammo, this is good stuff.

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I hate buying ammo these days. The cost of making it is so much cheaper...

For example my last load of lead cost me £8.65 for 21kg. That will make roughly 4117 .38cal shots at a cost of 0.002 pence per shot.

Or 2058 .47cal shots at 0.004 pence per shot. These are rough figures but exceptionally cheaper than buying ammo from a store

Mr-S


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Funny thing, I weighed out all my slugs today of 10mm round stock to classify them according to weight. I was shooting a hodge podge of weights and no wonder some hit below at 6 o'clock, some above at 12 o'clock and some dead on. Now tomorrow to try the individual weights out to see if it was me missing or the ammo! (should I do this,...,hehe with risk that it was me? Heck yeah!).

Fortunately I only make between 200 and 400 rds of a given black iron round stock size... and my cut off tool method is good and accurate..consistent. Now that my experimentation is done I will cut "match" ammo only, I find 10mm round x 10mm long slugs work excellently with my 31" draw, TBG flats non taper 15mm wide, double bands, pulled about 90%. That gives me good velocity/trajectory at 15m and I can barely see the target's top over the fork. Target is 3" round made of innertube. On my wider forks however I can't see the target, the fork obliterates it, so I have to fudge it and aim high guessing I am lined up with the target...not always either. Poo.

I paint them white first with a spray can, then orange for visability on 1 side. The white and orange both show up "tracer" fine. Also I can see them in the close cropped grass and gravel where I shoot in front of the garage for bounce outs.

The paint lasts at least 50 shots per slug using black innertube targets, not much wear on the paint...cans erode the paint much faster.

I like cut off iron slugs for several reasons but one is I can get 580 of them out of 6 meters of stock that costs a lousy 7 USD and iron stock is unlimited in supply. $1.26/100 slugs...a 1.26 cents USD each. Cheap thrill. Scrap rebar works OK but it's uneven due to the pattern on it, and sort of wobbly in the pouch, I like smooth round stock best though.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

For marble shooters I firmly recommend soft targets in your catch box so the marbles don't break. Again, I use only (and I shoot steel) inner tube disks suspended from a steel bar so they twirly gig round and round when I hit them like a can does (nice gaming effect if I do say). Try this idea to preserve your marbles...don't lose yer marbles now.

Marbles, i.e. glass, isn't very dense and it slows down fast when shot due to air resistance...it's about like a rock, whereas a same weight steel or lead projectile presents less area to the air/wind and doesn't slow down as fast as glass. That results in more energy delivered to the target and a flatter trajectory. I tried marbles and wasn't particularly impressed although I shot heck out of 'em when I was a kid, I won bags of marbles in the school yard playing marbles hence my surplus of marbles constantly.

Marble story.

I was about 11. My fav route home on my bike went my a guy's house who had a really gnarly fierce ugly wire hair terrier terror of a dog who loved to chase cars and kids on bikes. He would bite my foot and cuff of my trousers, he was dead on with his bites. I had on shorts one day and was barefoot...that dog got me good on the ankle. I stopped as fast as I could, got off the bike, loaded my fork with a marble and let fly at the dog. He knew he was in deep doo doo and had turned and had started running up the hill. The marble connected smack dab in his rectum full force, I heard it go "thwack". He let out a long series of yelps, tucked his rear under his chest and somehow got home. On the next occasion when I went by there, this time with sling and marble in the pouch dangling from my hand holding the handle bar also.. ready to pull back and shoot, he didn't move a muscle, just whined and squeeled at me out of his front yard. Sweet revenge for many torn jeans and a few bit up ankles.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> For marble shooters I firmly recommend soft targets in your catch box so the marbles don't break. Again, I use only (and I shoot steel) inner tube disks suspended from a steel bar so they twirly gig round and round when I hit them like a can does (nice gaming effect if I do say). Try this idea to preserve your marbles...don't lose yer marbles now.
> 
> Marbles, i.e. glass, isn't very dense and it slows down fast when shot due to air resistance...it's about like a rock, whereas a same weight steel or lead projectile presents less area to the air/wind and doesn't slow down as fast as glass. That results in more energy delivered to the target and a flatter trajectory. I tried marbles and wasn't particularly impressed although I shot heck out of 'em when I was a kid, I won bags of marbles in the school yard playing marbles hence my surplus of marbles constantly.
> 
> ...


Great story Chuck ;- )

And yes, I have spent lots of $$$ buying ammo that if I had the space to make it, I should have and I would have saved a bundle ... most of my good hunting ammo cost between .03c and .06c when I buy in big amounts and get the best deal I can ... it is still expensive .....close to some .22 ammo !

With all my purchases the last few months, I reality I have stopped and just buy when there is some tremendously good deal. I bought some 3/8" a week or so ago and should not have purchased it ... I could have held off and waited for another supplier that has much better packaging .... I hate receiving broken packages of ball bearings rolling around in a box ! Especially since I'm very meticulous and like to have a very accurate count of a particular ammo size in a storage box.

wll


----------

